# Does Progressive offer Period 2 and 3 coverage?



## Driver1234 (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi, I am just signing up with Progressive rideshare. Their cost is 75 per month vs 132 for SateFarm. Does Progressive offer Period 2 and 3 coverage like StateFarm?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

If it's a rideshare endorsement policy it'll cover you off the app and on the app. That's the whole purpose of it.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Driver1234 said:


> Does Progressive offer Period 2 and 3 coverage like StateFarm?


Unless you have a full COMMERCIAL INSURNACE POLICY WITH PASSENGER ENDORSEMENT and your own passenger transportation authority, insurance coverage during period 2 and 3 is EXCLUSIVLY provided by Uber/Lyft insurance.

People, having a rideshare rider/endorsement onto a personal auto liability policy does one thing and one thing only: Allows the policy to remain in force effectively "bypassing" the commercial use exclusion exemption of the policy.


----------



## Rumblepuppy (Jun 24, 2015)

Neither State Farm nor Progressive offer any third party liability coverage in Periods 2 and 3, though both provide COMP/COLL deductible gap coverage in those periods. 

A commercial livery policy or GEICO rideshare policy provide the only true "three-period" rideshare coverage, but purchasing those is akin to purchasing redundant coverage since Uber and Lyft by law already provide primary coverage in Periods 2 and 3: typically $1MM liability, $250k UM, PhysDam ($1000 DED with Uber, $2500 DED with Lyft).


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> If it's a rideshare endorsement policy it'll cover you off the app and on the app. That's the whole purpose of it.


No, that's not correct. A rideshare endorsement only adds coverage during period 1.



Driver1234 said:


> Hi, I am just signing up with Progressive rideshare. Their cost is 75 per month vs 132 for SateFarm. Does Progressive offer Period 2 and 3 coverage like StateFarm?


Yes, State Farm adds coverage during period 2 & 3.

https://www.statefarm.com/insurance/auto/coverage-options/rideshare-insurance


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Authority said:


> No, that's not correct. A rideshare endorsement only adds coverage during period 1.


Nope. Not according to my policy. I'm covered for 100% of my driving, including on app and off app. If Uber covers you for periods 2 and 3, that's good. If not, you'll still have your personal policy to save the day.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Unless you have a full COMMERCIAL INSURNACE POLICY WITH PASSENGER ENDORSEMENT and your own passenger transportation authority, insurance coverage during period 2 and 3 is EXCLUSIVLY provided by Uber/Lyft insurance.


That's not true:

https://www.statefarm.com/insurance/auto/coverage-options/rideshare-insurance


Pax Collector said:


> Nope. Not according to my policy. I'm covered for 100% of my driving, including on app and off app. If Uber covers you for periods 2 and 3, that's good. If not, you'll still have your personal policy to save the day.


Then you have a commercial policy or you're misunderstanding? Why company?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Authority said:


> Then you have a commercial policy or you're misunderstanding? Why company?


It's a hybrid policy I have with GEICO. The endorsement is simply an approval from my insurer allowing me to do rideshare on their policy.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> It's a hybrid policy I have with GEICO. The endorsement is simply an approval from my insurer allowing me to do rideshare on their policy.


Like I said, you have a COMMERCIAL ("Hybrid") policy. I have the same thing. It's not just a "rideshare endorsement". In fact, as you probably recall your policy was written by Geico Commercial division.

The "rideshare endorsement" others are talking about is a small fee that provides coverage during period 1. There's a big difference between that and what we have.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Authority said:


> That's not true:
> 
> https://www.statefarm.com/insurance/auto/coverage-options/rideshare-insurance
> 
> Then you have a commercial policy or you're misunderstanding? Why company?


Unfortunately you are the one that is misunderstanding both how YOUR personal auto insurance policy works as well as what a RIDESHARE RIDER does.

Your personal auto insurance policy has a clause that SPECIFICLLY and EXPRESSLY states that any commercial use of the covered vehicle is both not covered AND is expressly PROHIBITED. Read your full policy, not the 3 page review but 35-100 page document.

The ONLY thing a RIDESHARE RIDER onto a personal auto insurance policy is ALLOW you to use the covered vehicle for the purpose of doing Uber/Lyft AND all coverages within the policy remain in affect and available, subject to any subrogation, except for third party liability which is ONLY covered by Uber/Lyft provided insurance, while actually under such commercial use, commonly referred to as period 2 and 3.

In no way shape or form would your personal auto insurance policy provide coverage for your passengers or any third party that you may be legally liable for damages, EVEN WITH a rideshare rider.

What they put on their websites is a highly oversimplified version of what the actual legal language of the policy and rider state.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> The ONLY thing a RIDESHARE RIDER onto a personal auto insurance policy is ALLOW you to use the covered vehicle for the purpose of doing Uber/Lyft AND all coverages within the policy remain in affect and available, subject to any subrogation, except for third party liability which is ONLY covered by Uber/Lyft provided insurance, while actually under such commercial use, commonly referred to as period 2 and 3.


That's true. But where you were incorrect is when you said:

"Unless you have a full COMMERCIAL INSURNACE POLICY WITH PASSENGER ENDORSEMENT and your own passenger transportation authority, insurance coverage during period 2 and 3 is EXCLUSIVLY provided by Uber/Lyft insurance."

That's incorrect. Maybe you meant to say _*liability*_ insurance?

"State Farm Rideshare Driver Coverage extends _*all coverages, except liability*_, from your personal auto policy [during all periods]"

https://www.statefarm.com/insurance/auto/coverage-options/rideshare-insurance


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Authority said:


> That's true. But where you were incorrect is when you said:
> 
> "Unless you have a full COMMERCIAL INSURNACE POLICY WITH PASSENGER ENDORSEMENT and your own passenger transportation authority, insurance coverage during period 2 and 3 is EXCLUSIVLY provided by Uber/Lyft insurance."
> 
> ...


Get off your high horse and go back to the original post I was responding to and look at my response in the way it was intended for the OP.

Otherwise, every post will become 1,000 words long with all the required and various quantifiers, qualifiers and legalese.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Get off your high horse and go back to the original post I was responding to and look at my response in the way it was intended for the OP.
> 
> Otherwise, every post will become 1,000 words long with all the required and various quantifiers, qualifiers and legalese.


1000 words? I think you just left out one. 

Apology accepted.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You might all be right. Keep in mind different insurance products are offered in different states. What you are getting and what you CAN get, and what it costs, varies widely state by state.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Insurance is complicated and rideshare makes it even more complicated. What people need to know is that Uber doesn’t provide coverage for towing, medical, rental, etc. and most rideshare policy endorsements don’t either.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Just changed to Progressive (with ridrshare rider) from Geico (commercial). Both policies have full coverage not just liability.Over $100/ month saving with same coverage. 

Talking to the agent no matter which period (1,2 or 3) I am fully covered up to the limits of my policy. Whatever Uber doesn't cover Progressive will. Example. I have $500 deductible on collision. Uber has $1000 deductible. I would get reimbursed for the $500 if a claim is made.


----------

